# Got me a few new guns...



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

*What do you use to hunt the majority of your small game?*​
Rimfire (.17,.22, regular or mag) rifle527.78%Shotgun316.67%Rimfire Handgun15.56%Black Powder Rifle or Pistol15.56%Bow and Arrow316.67%Combinations of the Above527.78%


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

I recently acquired a 1994 Taurus 94SS3:










The barrel is an inch longer than the pic, and it has wood grips, as they don't make my model anymore.

Also, I got a nice Taurus Tracker 970SS6:










7 shots with a 6-inch barrel, nice single-action lockup and trigger pull, but the double action trigger pull leaves something to be desired. Not that it matters, anyway, because I only take shots in single action while hunting.

Only one thing left on my list; a Taurus 941SS4UL. Stainless Steel, four inch barreled .22 mag, just because I want one....

I think I'm set this small game season.



:sniper:


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Handgun hunting is fun for small game , most of the rabbit's I have ever shot have been with a handgun. I have a ruger single six with two cylenders one in 22lr and one in 22mag. The 22 mag is the way to go but the lr will hold its own. I have a 5 and 1/2 inch barrel but now wish it was 6 1/2 the longer barrel will aide in accuracy. good luck! Don't forget to go to the range and zero in, use the ammo you will be using for hunting to zero and you should do great!


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

Oh, believe me, I know how important it is to practice what you plan on shooting.... I just got home from the Marine Corps! Expert Rifleman, Sharpshooter Pistol. Certified armorer.

I will be practicing quite a bit here in a little while, and I'm trying to get a .22 mag revolver...


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Just got back eh! I can think of another kind of bunney you could be hunting :wink: I did not know you were in , I thought you were a hippie kid! Anyway nothing wrong with hippie kids but I don't thank em, so thanks for your service! :beer:


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

bow and arrow only for me


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

Well, guess what?

I really tried to like the Taurus 970, but I just couldn't. It was heavy, which is nice for target shooting, but I had two big problems within three weeks of owning it.

First of all, the cylinder was all scratched up, and one of the chambers wouldn't lock up in double action. I found this out after I got it home, and it really didn't bother me, because I only shot it in single action, and lockup was fine in SA.

Then, after I cleaned it up and had it in a zippered, padded _CASE_ for four days, I took it out to find it covered in small flecks of *RUST!!!*

So I said, that's it; then went and traded it for a brand new one of these:










It's a Heritage Rough Rider Single Action .22/.22Mag convertible revolver. I love it, and hope to have it for quite some time to come.


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

*Update*:

The Rough Rider shoots great! I got the fixed sights, thinking I would have to bend, file or stone some adjustments to the front sight, but the .22LR is dead on at 20 yards, and the .22Mag shoots a fraction of an inch to the left at the same distance. It's perfect for taking along on a small game hunt for a little extra challenge. All by itself, without a long gun, it forces you to use more concentration, and it sharpens my senses.

I love this gun.

:sniper:


----------



## sod44 (Sep 30, 2008)

when i kill small game with my bow its way better than using a gun bcuz its alot harder.


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

Is your bow a recurve? Or a longbow?

I hunt with a compound, but I shoot instinctively. No sight, no release, no whisker biscuit, nothing but the (aluminum) stick and string....


----------

